# dont wat to leave.BUT



## jdslot (Aug 7, 2008)

the affair as finished but he feels i must accept his friendship with her.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Not much information here but he must end all contact with her if the marriage is to recover. If not you will be in a consistent state of distrust and he in temptation.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

:iagree:

It's a major disrespect of your feelings for him to make that expectation. He is putting himself first despite all of the hurt he has caused you. I think it's up to you to set the boundaries here if you want to make things work and don't settle or you will not be able to heal and eventually tire of this arrangement.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Amplexor said:


> Not much information here but he must end all contact with her if the marriage is to recover. If not you will be in a consistent state of distrust and he in temptation.


:iagree:

draconis


----------



## jdslot (Aug 7, 2008)

swedish said:


> :iagree:
> 
> It's a major disrespect of your feelings for him to make that expectation. He is putting himself first despite all of the hurt he has caused you. I think it's up to you to set the boundaries here if you want to make things work and don't settle or you will not be able to heal and eventually tire of this arrangement.


----------



## jdslot (Aug 7, 2008)

i have been able to come to terms with my husband but he feels sorry for her.she keeps ringing up drunk.do i need to confront her??
thank you


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

I dont think you should confront her. He started this he needs to take care of it.


----------



## Triton (Jul 8, 2008)

:scratchhead:


----------

